# How to Fold the Canadian Flag



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Quick question, dose anybody know the correct way to fold the Canadian Flag? I can't find it online.
Thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Canadians don't fold.

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Actually if you go to the Heritage Canada site, it appears there is a correct manner for folding the flag, the directions are unfortunately "coming soon" Here is the link so you can check back:

Folding the National Flag of Canada


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Funny, I found it online:
Ceremonial Procedures - Miscellaneous Ceremonial Notes

"Although there is no official way the National Flag must be folded for presentation purposes, a suggested method is found at Appendix H2."

Ceremonial Procedures - Appendix H


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My guess is that "Coming Soon" on Heritage Canada's site is because they are forming a committee to form a commitee to try to determine the official flag-folding procedure....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting that it is folded quite differently than the US flag.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, but I have (a long time ago) seen a demonstration of the symbolism for folding the U.S. flag the way they do.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Fold the flag? Canadians don't even take the flag down from the pole until it's faded and ragged, if then. Anyone in the US who treated their flag with such disrespect would be lynched.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Gerbill said:


> Anyone in the US who treated their flag with such disrespect would be lynched.


LOL Not even close. I've seen a lot of ratty, tattered American flags down here, hanging from homes, cars, barns....

The best one was the old, weathered, faded American flag painted on the side of a barn here in CT. The colors were almost completely gone. And printed underneath the flag in equally faded, worn (dirty gray, formerly) white paint?

"These Colors don't Run!"

The irony almost made me run off the road...


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Canadians don't fold.


They spindle and mutilate.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

What a small world, ShawnKing you live only an hour away from me


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Darien Red Sox said:


> What a small world


(Stephen Wright voice) "But I wouldn't want to paint it..."


> ShawnKing you live only an hour away from me


I know - but we can't talk cause you're a Red Sox fan....

I'm kidding! I go riding through there all the time. Where in Canada are you from?


----------



## phil the eskimo (Nov 10, 2009)

Try the military: 
DHH - Process for the Ceremonial Folding of the National Flag of Canada

You'll need eight people to do it their way. This might have been worth a chuckle until you imagine the sad circumstances under which eight guys & gals would have to fold a national flag.

Anyway no doubt the American flag is folded differently in order to display the stars prominently, whereas we want to show off a little of our Maple Leaf.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You'll need eight people to do it their way. This might have been worth a chuckle until you imagine the sad circumstances under which eight guys & gals would have to fold a national flag." Sad, but all too true, Phil. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You may find that the term "lynched" is culturally imbued these days so as to be seen as inappropriate by some, especially with specific reference to the United States.




Gerbill said:


> Fold the flag? Canadians don't even take the flag down from the pole until it's faded and ragged, if then. Anyone in the US who treated their flag with such disrespect would be lynched.


----------

